
Ask HN: Which crypto would you invest a small amount of money in? - tomduncalf
I&#x27;ve pretty much let the cryptocurrency thing pass me by until now, but there&#x27;s so much hype around it now that I can&#x27;t help but pay attention!<p>I have a small amount (£500) which I&#x27;m willing to invest in one or more cryptocurrencies, mostly for the fun of it - if I lose the money, so be it.<p>If you were in this position, which currency&#x2F;currencies would you invest in, and why? Links to any useful resources (e.g. how to buy them!) would be appreciated!
======
thinkMOAR
[https://coinmarketcap.com/currencies/einsteinium/#markets](https://coinmarketcap.com/currencies/einsteinium/#markets)

Apparently yesterday into einsteinium.

*small amount to invest, best option many coins for little money, so if it goes up, it goes up X fold the number of coins you bought, and not just the X percent that one 0.0002 btc would have increased.

